# String and brace height



## Slingshot85 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok guys help me out. I just got a browning cobra 50" recurve. It didn't have a string so my question is what lent goth string do I need. I know the rule of thumb is 4" under amo but is that true with a very short bow like this. And am I gonna have a problem with a 29 1/2" draw length? And how do I adjust brace height? Thanks


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 21, 2012)

With a 50" recurve and with your 29 1/2" draw length, I expect you're going to have an issue with a severe case of "finger pinch" if you practice shooting the bow for 30 straight minutes.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you really have a 29 1/2" draw on a recurve? The only reason I say that is if you are coming from a compound bow, you may find your draw is a few inches shorter when you cant the bow and shoot it instinctive style.
If you know you are drawing a recurve to that length, you may have some finger pinch due to the short length of the bow.

7.5 to 8" is pretty average for a recurve. Order a Flemish Twist string and you will adjust your brace height by twisting the string. You will need to use a Dacron B-50 type string on that older bow.

I believe there are some here that make strings but I don't have a contact for them. I am too lazy,dumb or inept to do it myself so I have this guy make all my strings. He gets them done fast.

http://tradgang.com/os.html


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 21, 2012)

Make sure you have a stringer for that recurve. MiKe


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with Frank on the draw length. On my compound my draw is 29.5...depending on my traditional bows it is about 28"'s.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 22, 2012)

Not everyone loses draw length when coming from a compound bow to a trad bow.

I've got a 30" draw length with my compound bows and a 30" draw length with my recurve bows.

My anchor point, with a release using my compound bows and with fingers with my trad bows, is the corner of my mouth.


----------



## Slingshot85 (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it gonna hurt this bow if I draw it back that far? I don't wanna sound dumb but it's like it hits a wall at about 27" draw.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Most bow will gain an even  2 to 4 pounds with every inch of draw up to a point where they begin to "stack" and gain quite a bit more poundage with each inch of draw. This varies with bow length, bow design, and limb design. As a a general rule, most shorter bows will stack sooner than the longer bows. Although, there are some nicely designed short bows out there.

 Your 50" recurve is a extemely short recurve. I don't think at your draw length, the bow will work out to well for you with the "stacking" your experiencing and most likely finger pinch as others here have mentioned. 

 If you can, shoot another longer recurve just to see the difference. Going to one of the traditional shoots would be great for you.

 Good luck and hope you get things workrd out.


----------



## Slingshot85 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have longer recurves and longbows. Just wanting to use this one for turkey hunting because it's shorter and easy to move around.


----------



## Slingshot85 (Feb 25, 2012)

And I don't wanna break the bow.


----------

